

“Performant” is not a word - guan
http://boulter.com/blog/2004/08/19/performant-is-not-a-word/

======
georgemcbay
Headline trolled me good, I was all ready to post my screed about how it is,
in fact, a perfectly cromulent word because people use it all the time and
everyone else knows what they mean and English isn't a dead language defined
only by what you'd find in dead-tree dictionaries.

Of course, the post basically goes on to say you should just keep using the
word, so no ranting required.

~~~
hyperbovine
I dislike the word simply because it's vague. If it's fast, just say so. I
have yet to see an instance where this word captured some subtle shade of
meaning that some other word could not.

~~~
nickfargo
I have understood “performant” to suggest a soundness of design that _causes_
something to be “fast”. In the context of algorithms, certainly the
distinction is blurred, but in other, higher-level contexts, it can be
meaningful.

~~~
qbrass
The suffix -ant can turn verbs into nouns or adjectives, which means something
can be a peformant performant.

I suggest using the -y suffix for the adjective form and -ant for the noun
form. Then you can say the performant is performy, or performier than before.

